# New Braunfels Bandera Smoker



## gt2003 (Mar 2, 2008)

I've currently got a new braunfels horizontal hondo smoker that I've had for probably 6-7 years. Anyway, the firebox is getting pretty worn and i expect it to rust out soon. Now, I could just replace it, but I'm considering a smoker like the New braunfels bandera. From what I can see, this is sort of a vertical smoker designed where you could actually use the firebox as a charcoal grill. I wouldn't ever do this. I have a grill for that purpose and my smoker will be strictly a smoker. Give me the advantages of a vertical smoker. My thought is that it will provide me more room for more pieces of meat. Also, let me know what other kinds of vertical smokers are available that I might look at. Thanks, Greg


----------



## wavector (Mar 2, 2008)

Personally, I llike the vertical versus the horizontal. Oklahoma Joe's use to make a bandera type smoker, but I'm not if they still make it. I found one on craigslist for a good price and the owner says it's about 1/8" thick which is thicker than the Bandera. For me I would just repair it without replacing the firebox, and keep on smokin' until it falls apart.

Here:

For the New Braunsfel Model

http://www.charbroil.com/Consumer/Re...?ProductID=718

If it another model go here and select the model you have:

http://www.charbroil.com/Consumer/ReplacementParts.aspx


----------



## richtee (Mar 2, 2008)

I had seen this unit yesterday at Bass Pro. It's thinner metal than a filing cabinet. I would not buy it.


----------



## cheech (Mar 2, 2008)

I have a Brinkman Smoke King Deluxe which is similar to the NB unit you mentioned.

It is nice for placing a pan of water or juices in order to catch drippings, add flavor, and keep moisture in the meat. Unlike a horizontal unit you can not do that as easily.

I originally got my unit to smoke salami by hanging them rather than having them rest on my racks. I have yet to do this as I have made adjustments to my electric smoker.

I feel that the heat is a bit more even than what you would find on a horizontal unit as heat rises and this unit promotes that but I do not speak from experience on this one since I have not yet used a horizontal unit.

I love mine but think that a horizontal unit would be able to hold more meat than the vertical unit.

So like with most things there is good and bad on whatever smoker you have and really boils down to personal preference.

Happy smoking


----------



## gt2003 (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for the input.  I'll look very closely as different units before I purchase my next smoker.  I may stick with the horizontal but I might go with the vertical, I just don't know at this point.  I'll have to take a close look at construction as well as amount of room on the racks.  I appreciate the input, Greg


----------



## navionjim (Mar 3, 2008)

I have been using a NBB for seven years, there are trade offs but in general I like it. It has great capacity and the vertical cabinet allows you to hang meat rather than lay it on the racks. As far as racks go though, there is room for about ten of them so it works well for jerky or just large amounts of food. There are a few mods that it needs and it does use allot of fuel, wood or charcoal, your choice. I also have a gas ring I put in the firebox for cold smoking. Honestly I like the unit but it as Rich pointed out it is a bit thin and prone to rust. There is a whole web site devoted to the NBB you should check out. Here is the link.
Jimbo

http://www.bandera-brethren.com/


----------



## bugman (Mar 21, 2011)

I've had my Bandera for about 4 years.  I smoke just about every weekend.  I just keep the firebox touched up a few times per year with some High Heat spray paint.  It helps out a lot from it rusting up.  Plus you can order a custom cover through Brinks website that helps a ton.  I love the smoker, just hell maintaining a temp.  You have to always check it or it will get up high quick.


----------

